# Names of non-owners on worldmark account



## chemteach (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm wondering how the followig is being handled now with the new guest certificate rules.  My sister has a Worldmark account in her and my mom's names.  She had told me that I was on the account as a "guest" member - that I could check into units she reserved, but that I couldn't use bonus time through her account.  This was all before the new rules about guest certificates started.  I just bought my own Worldmark account.  Is it possible to add a name to the account - not an additional owner, but a person that would be using my reservations fairly often (my cousin's family travels with my family often) - I always reserve two units for the two families.  I'm thinking perhaps Worldmark got rid of this feature of having an official guest person on the  account.  Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## magmue (Nov 21, 2018)

My understanding is that you can have maximum of two people listed as owners of any given Worldmark account - if one of those two is not present at check in, a guest certificate is required.

Edited to add - if you have reserved two rooms, and both of you check in, you can each pick up keys for one of the rooms, and sleep where you choose thereafter.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 21, 2018)

Two summers ago, I stayed at Deer Harbor in a room my sister booked me.  (It was a pain to get to, but really worth it!!  That is a great place to go.)  I wasn't an owner - just an official "guest" on her ownership.  We didn't need to get a guest certificate.  But maybe that was because this was before the whole guest certificate change this year...


----------



## magmue (Nov 21, 2018)

> We didn't need to get a guest certificate. But maybe that was because this was before the whole guest certificate change this year...


Guest certificate as a thing didn't exist in the Worldmark system until a few months ago - took effect in early September IIRC.


----------



## Firepath (Nov 21, 2018)

There used to be some sort of designee that was authorized by the owner to make reservations. I used to have this with my father's about a few years ago. I forget what it was called but I used to have to tell them when I called in and they would look it up. We later went through Ovation to change it over to my name altogether. I don't know if they still have the other option.


----------



## Firepath (Nov 21, 2018)

I just looked on the website. It's called a Permission Addendum and you can find it under Forms in the On-Line Reference Library.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 21, 2018)

Firepath said:


> I just looked on the website. It's called a Permission Addendum and you can find it under Forms in the On-Line Reference Library.


Do people on the Permission Addendum need a guest certificate?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 21, 2018)

Firepath said:


> I just looked on the website. It's called a Permission Addendum and you can find it under Forms in the On-Line Reference Library.



Note that for the person to check in to a reservation they might make, it now requires a Guest Certificate in their name.  

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 21, 2018)

Any non-owner requires a GC even if they have a Permission Addendum.


----------

